# Random limpness last 2 weeks...



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Funny really, I had thought my problems are over with the missus, and they are... but now I have a new problem when it comes to myself - my wife wants me to go see a doctor but I want to see what I can find out anonymously first... it's rather embarrassing...

Since reconciliation with my wife, things have been very stable, my wife has been giving me a lot of space and in return I've been much more intimate with her when we do spend time together, we have no dramas, no BS fights, yet... for some reason, I've gone limp TWICE so far inside her in the last two weeks.

It's VERY random, heck the first time was when she was on her paws and I felt something was wrong but I just kept doing it anyway until my wife stopped me and asked what was wrong because she suddenly couldn't feel anything and then I pulled out and went "WTF?!" at how soft it got while inside her. She finished me off with oral but mentioned I tasted like "bad medicine" after ejaculation.

It happened again a few days later and it was worse as I went limp within SECONDS and we spent 30 minutes or so going back and forth from her mouth to inside her, trying to keep it erect long enough to shove it in down there! Eventually we figured it wasn't going to work and she also finished me off with oral and told me that that time had absolutely no taste.

Other times during the last 2 weeks have been fine, we've done it in different positions including standing ones and hence I do not understand this randomness. I've cut down on alcohol and tobacco too which may be the cause because I am suffering withdrawal symptons especially stress (doesn't explain the unusual tastes), and I've been on heavy anti-biotics and painkillers before due to illness (but that was the week before all this started) so I have no idea what's going on and it's very random. I still feel the desire but my equipment is not working. I'm in my mid twenties...

In the past I have felt myself losing it when I get turned off but never like going limp within seconds WHILE turned on... 
Has anyone dealt with this randomness before? If it was more consistent than I know I have ED but it's random...


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Could it be the painkillers? Psychological?

Antibiotics can definitely influence taste... As can diet and alcohol use...

Good to hear things are going well, RD!  (Well, aside the random limpness...)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks

Well that's what I'm trying to figure out =/
The pills I've already stopped and I never went on metronidazole before but I've been off it for a while now. As for psychological it's strange because I was definitely in the mood and we had a lot of foreplay. I've also kept up my in-between meals tuna-can diet to keep my sex drive more level with hers out of my own initiative.

=/
I'm getting a bit worried too and I've been backing off a bit because I don't want to plan something romantic next with my wife only to have my willy go limp randomly spoiling the whole time together. I simply can't believe how fast it goes limp either especially the last time. It gets hard, then soft as I try to go inside her, then I go back up to her mouth, go for longer, then try again down there only to have it go soft. It was the most embarrassing thing even to my own wife who I've been with for years!


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Wait - don't start to obsess over it or it could become worse! I would schedule a check-up with the doc to put your mind at ease, and keep in mind, this is not so unusual that it doesn't happen to most men at some point or another.

It's likely just stress or the meds messing with you - so talk to a doc and don't let it become a psychological barrier... 

If it makes you feel any better this has happened with my hubby on occasion, and he's only a few years older than you. Sometimes it really is just one of those "random" things! 

ETA: Do you think it's a possibility now that the drama has died down, and things are much more stable, that THAT is what might be what's going on? Just a thought...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Stress, dude.

I know EXACTLY what you are talking about.

Talk to your wife. If neither of you want the circumstances to become worse, then you both need to be OK with what is going on now. If she loves you ... this is where the rubber meets the road.

The two of you have been through A LOT in the last 12 months. The more you worry about it, the worse it will become.

I can tell you right now ... the doc is going to tell you it's psychological and offer you a script for Viagra. It's textbook.

Try to stay physically active, and make sure you and wifey are connecting and having plenty of non-sexual contact.

At this point, expectation is your enemy.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm a pharmacist.

Deej knows of what he speaks.

So often, I hear guys talk about what "should be happening"

As soon as you start thinking about it?

You may as well have her blow retreat on her cornet


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

wait, you back and forth from oral to penetration and she finishes you off orally? DAMNIT


----------



## Kasus (Mar 31, 2012)

Not sure this may fix your problem, but I get this sometimes when I'm on an empty stomach, no problem getting hard, but can go limp very quickly. Try having some sugary drinks beforehand? just a thought.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

RD - Are you guys still going at it multiple times a day?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Well... it's happened again this afternoon... and I've been 'training' my erections so to speak as to keep it rock hard longer before our session. It helped for a while then I realised I went limp inside, so once again we finished with oral.

@Yinprincess

Yes I've thought of that, because the stability does make things a lot more boring compared to the fights/make up etc. However, that affects more whether I get turned on or not, and not my physical erection itself. We have been having a lot of play-time together rather than just sex too and hence I've been turned on a lot yet I still go limp randomly. And no we don't have sex everyday like in the past, it's just a few times a week with a lot of foreplay and playing and teases in between.

@Deejo

Well, she does comfort me and still continues to have fun even though sometimes I can't stay inside long enough. Though she is getting worried... how can I make her not be worried? Also viagra for my age? >.< lol it's embarrassing! I'm getting more stressed...

Yes you may be right, I can see how expectation can be an enemy, I'll have a talk with her about this but considering how important a rock hard willy is to her pleasure as well as esteem... I don't know... we've been having a lot of non-sexual contact too, well if you can call cuddling and groping and teasing and touching and kissing non-sexual.

@Conrad

It's hard to relax about it and not think about...
I never thought I would suffer from insecurity but when I can't get it up and I don't know why - that's a serious blow to my esteem 

@Okeydokie

Yes, because it gets erect good when she can manually stimulate me with her mouth tongue and hands especially the underside tip which she normally plays with to get me hard in the first place... but then as soon as I pull away from her mouth to go inside her it gets soft and is not hard enough to go inside. I think what Conrad and Deejo said can be the cause though - I keep thinking about it and feeling like crap...

@Kasus

Yes I've taken protein shakes and tuna cans and if I'm lazy just Up & Go though that makes me fart if I drink too much of it. It's just strange...

I've stopped the antibiotics too and the side effects shouldn't be this long...


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

A few things to consider.

First, do see a doc right away. There are a number of medical conditions, some potentially serious, which can cause this. It would be wise to rule out anything big like a heart condition or diabetes.

Second, it is probably stress/emotional. So once you rule out medical by seeing your doc, realize that it is normal to have this reaction to stress or other emotional issues. That is, you wouldn't be all upset if you got sweaty palms during a stressful job situation. So don't get all crazed about going limp due to stress. It is a normal reaction.

So you have to attack the stress and other emotional issues via good lifestyle. Cut out all alcohol. Work on quitting tobacco. Eat well, get exercise, and get good sleep.

When you do have a sexual encounter, take the focus off of your erection. If you get soft, do something different which is not related to your hardness. For example, you go down on your wife. Or you guys just hug for a bit, or she gives you a back massage with coconut oil, etc. Anything else which does not either require you be hard or which does not focus on trying to get you hard. The more you think about being hard, the less able you will be to get hard!

Try a different time of the day. Testosterone is usually highest in the morning for men, so go for a Saturday morning session instead of a late night session.

Avoid alcohol before sex. The general advice is no more than 1 or 2 drinks because it can inhibit the biochemical processes of getting an erection. Each man is different, and I found by age 40 that any alcohol at all before sex would kill my ability to get hard.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My husband experienced that for a couple weeks when he was in between jobs and we were getting back together...so much stress at that time.

It's been find for months now though.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah I'm heading to the doctors today, same one that prescribed the medicine. I am in risk of diabetes due to pancreatitis diagnosed a while back, I just hope this is not a bad sign...

As for stress, only thing I got stressed out about right now is my embarrassment and strike to my otherwise unquenchable ego (and to my surprise my wife is not finding it amusing enough to give me sh-t about it). I never had an issue staying erect in the past even during times of stress. Yes I've been deliberately initiating the sexual encounters during the mornings due to the fear of disappointing my wife. The alcohol and tobacco never gave me a problem before too...

I'm going to try some herbs from the herbal shop as well.
I don't know how to talk to my wife about this, to be honest I'm not very used to her counselling me with rather personal issues such as ED, sure she can be supportive but argh... other things fine but sex is extremely important in our relationship... and I know she is not satisfied with just oral.

I take pride in my ability and this blows 
I'll let you guys know how the doctor goes + herbal remedies...


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

My husband had this problem a few times. Turns out it was the Zyrtec that he'd just started taking.

Try not to panic. It really could be anything. I mean an allergy med? Really? But sure enough we looked it up and it does list sexual side affects as a possibility.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Yes I've looked it up too, the drug I used was Metronidazole and it doesn't seem to have sexual side effects listed as common. Not to mention I've been off it for a while now, it's really strange.


----------

